# renting a car, Boston to ME



## jmwtrip (May 27, 2016)

I am traveling from Virginia to Portland ME, and figured I'd stop in Boston and rent a car to ME. Which Boston station has easy rental car options? Avoiding Boston traffic is always a plus. Thank you!


----------



## the_traveler (May 27, 2016)

Well, you could go to South Station and then take the Silver Line directly to Logan Airport to pick up the rental.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 27, 2016)

Why not ride the Downeaster to Portland from North Station, then pick up your rental when you reach Portland?

Lots more pleasant than driving in the crazy NE Traffic around Beantown!


----------



## oregon pioneer (May 27, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> Why not ride the Downeaster to Portland from North Station, then pick up your rental when you reach Portland?
> 
> Lots more pleasant than driving in the crazy NE Traffic around Beantown!


I second that motion! My sister lives in the Boston area, and I've taken the train to and around Boston many times. Have not seen car rentals near the Back Bay station when walking/biking that area. There may possibly be a car rental near South Station, but the traffic downtown is absolutely nuts! Unless you already know your way around, it seems crazy to try to deal with it.

The only drawback to taking the Downeaster is that you have to jump on the "T" (Boston subway) and ride up to North Station. If you have to take the T to the airport anyway to pick up the car, why not just go to North Station and get on another train?


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 27, 2016)

When renting after arriving South Station, the hours the city locations are open is very limited, so I always had to go to Logan to rent a car. If you are not doing anything in Boston, I second the suggestion of going by train to Portland. I have made the drive from the Boston area to Portland or Bangor many times, train is much more relaxing and there are no tolls to be paid, gas to buy near Boston when turning the car back in, so what you save helps offset the train cost.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2016)

So South Station is in the downtown area? I see "self transfer" between N and S Stations, and am not sure how involved that is either. Will have kids w me.


----------



## Palmetto (May 27, 2016)

No, the self-transfer actually involves taking the Orange Line between Boston Back Bay station over to North Station. At Back Bay, the two lines are adjacent to each other, so the transfer is easy.

Or you can go to South Station and cab it over to North Station.


----------



## AG1 (May 27, 2016)

I also agree with taking the Downeaster to Portland, ME. The easiest method with small kids would be a taxi from South Station to North Station for $10-15. Tickets to Back Bay Station are the same price as to BOS. There is no need to reticket. Just stay on the train for 10 more minutes. The BOS taxi stand is down a few steps from Track One. If you need a rental car at Portland, ME, there are rental desks in the station .


----------



## tim49424 (May 27, 2016)

RRRick said:


> I also agree with taking the Downeaster to Portland, ME. The easiest method with small kids would be a taxi from South Station to North Station for $10-15. Tickets to Back Bay Station are the same price as to BOS. There is no need to reticket. Just stay on the train for 10 more minutes. The BOS taxi stand is down a few steps from Track One. If you need a rental car at Portland, ME, there are rental desks in the station .


I am planning to do the taxi transfer in August from the NER to the Downeaster. Thanks for the info on where the cab stand is. I've never been there before.


----------



## Palmetto (May 28, 2016)

tim49424 said:


> RRRick said:
> 
> 
> > I also agree with taking the Downeaster to Portland, ME. The easiest method with small kids would be a taxi from South Station to North Station for $10-15. Tickets to Back Bay Station are the same price as to BOS. There is no need to reticket. Just stay on the train for 10 more minutes. The BOS taxi stand is down a few steps from Track One. If you need a rental car at Portland, ME, there are rental desks in the station .
> ...


And one does not even have to go into the station to get to the taxis. Just head over towards track one and exit onto Atlantic Avenue. You'll fall into the taxi rank along Atlantic.


----------



## tim49424 (May 28, 2016)

Palmetto said:


> tim49424 said:
> 
> 
> > RRRick said:
> ...


Perfect! It's going to make things much easier knowing this ahead of time! Thanks!


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 28, 2016)

Enjoy Maine!! Always enjoyed ever opportunity to go to the coast, such a beautiful area. Enjoy your train trip, it will be great, your kids should enjoy.


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jun 19, 2016)

oregon pioneer said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> > Why not ride the Downeaster to Portland from North Station, then pick up your rental when you reach Portland?
> ...


 I third that, think a riot of traffic, my taxi was nearly crashed into atleast twice, do the decent thing, take the subway to north station, and get on another relaxing ride


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jun 19, 2016)

there are 5 downeaster departures from north station a day, and weekend departures vary


----------

